# لمكافحة الكوليسترول والدهون الثلاثية بالدم



## عبد(فلسطين) (10 أغسطس 2006)

لمكافحة الكوليسترول..


----------



## Bioengineer (10 أغسطس 2006)

مادخل هذا الكلام بالهندسه الطبيه؟
ارجو ربط الموضوع بالهندسه الطبيه او باي جهاز يختص بقياس نسبة الكولسترول في الدم

وشكرا على المشاركه


----------



## عبد(فلسطين) (10 أغسطس 2006)

مع كامل احترامي لك اخي bio_engineer
لكن مهندس الاجهزه الطبيه لا يقتصر على الاجهزه بحد ذاتها بل يجب ان يكون ملم بما يفيد الجسم وما يضره كذلك طرق الوقايه من بعض الامراض 
كما نعرف انه لا فائده من الهندسه اذا لم تكون مرتبطه بالاشياء الواقعيه
حيث انه قبل البدء بالشرح عن اي جهاز يجب معرفه عمله للجسم وهكذا والاشياء التي تؤثر على الامراض التي يعالجها الجهاز الطبي............
وشكرا لك على تعقيبك على الموضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ الفاضل عبد (فلسطين)
تحية طيبة .

نرحب بك واهلأ وسهلأ .

صديق جديد انضم الى قافلة الهندسة الطبية . ان شاء الله تكون صديق دائم ترفد القسم بكل جديد 

ومشّرف خدمتأ للعلم والفائدة للجميع .

تحية عظيمة لك من جميع اخوانك .

البغدادي


----------



## ahmad_iweinah (18 أغسطس 2006)

*اشي بفرح*

شو هالمشاركة يا عبود جد اشي بفرح

حبيبيك


----------

